# provincial peresonalities



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

what cultures do the provinces in the empire resemble.

ie
ostland=austria
stirland=ireland or scotland

you dont have to agree with these because they are my own opinion but tell me what you think.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

kisliv=russian steppes


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

the wasteland formally westerland=dutch
averland=milan/rennaisance greece


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I thing the empire as a whole is Germany check out these links

There will be some farmiliar names here
http://www.allempires.com/article/index.php?q=knights_templars

Also you might find some of the names very familiar here two (If any of you people know what it means by "The Empire" please let me know I think it is eather The Austrian or The Prussian Empire)
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/colbeck/europe_14_century.jpg


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Could also be the German Roman Empire


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i think the empire itself is based on the holy roman empire
here is the piece about it from wiki

Like much of the Warhammer setting the Empire resembles a period of European history but with the addition of fantasy elements such as the presence of magic and non-human races. Both visually and in geography it is based upon the Holy Roman Empire during the Renaissance and/or Early Modern period. There are wealthy city-states which bear similarity to Hanseatic league cities such as Hamburg, and place and character names are Germanic in tone; for example, the capital of the Empire is the city of Altdorf, which translates as "old village" and is the name of several real-world places.

The Empire is the largest and most powerful of all the nations of the Old World. The Empire is bordered by the nation of Kislev to the north and the Sea of Claws, the World's Edge Mountains to the east, and the Great Ocean, Black Mountains, Grey Mountains, the land of Bretonnia to the west, and the Border Princes to the south. To the east the Empire is threatened by the orcs and goblins. A large amount of the Empire is heavily forested and large numbers of beastmen can be found in the deepest forests.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Brettonia -> The French (clearly)
Cathay -> Asia (also clearly)
Tilea -> The Spanish (cortez like mercenaries and pirates)
VC -> The Germans in transsylvanian land (Hungary)
TK -> Egyptian mummies with their buried entourages


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

exept the sylvania they are all other countrys


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

yes they have german names i just thought they were different cultures from europe like middenheim comes across very slavic but i might be wrong

and yilmar the brettonian are british french and norman traddition and cultures all mixed toghether
the empire is huge far bigger than germany it the contains equivilent of most of eastren europe germany austria romania and croatia


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

cain the 21th primach said:


> exept the sylvania they are all other countrys


Didn't u state kislev as an empire province?
Kislev also is another country...



sundrinker said:


> and yilmar the brettonian are british french and norman traddition and cultures all mixed toghether


Alrighty then didn't know that :victory:
But in what way are the britisch and norman involved in Brettonia, cause i seriously wouldn't know.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

ok my mistake it seemed so in the WoC armybook


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Britonia is named after the part of france Brettonnea (that is spelled pheneticly) (i think that is how you spell it) the same place Brittan is named after (If you are brittish you should know that, and probily do) During the time Britonia takes place the French Empire owned most of Britten at the time 

BRITONIA IS FRENCH I CANT STANED IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY THAT IT IS ENGLISH ITS NOT NOTICE THE BRITONIA INSIGNIA IT IS THE FLOR DE LEE (i think thats how you spell that)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What is the High Elves 

Posably the Atlantians??


----------

